# How much Purigen for JBL 1501 tray?



## Fran (16 May 2016)

Hi all, I am going to get some purigen to clear up (hopefully) some greenish water in my tank. I think its caused by the redmoor wood which has been in there for about 6 weeks but still seems to be releasing tannins. Anyway does anybody know how much I should put in a JBL 1501 tray/ Thanks.

EDIT; 200L tank with 2 good size pieces of redmoor.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 May 2016)

Seachem's guidelines say each 250 ml treats up to 1,000 L (250 US gallons) for up to six months.
But some of us use much more than is required. I use the 100 ml bag version for my 60 l shallow.


----------



## Paulo Soares (17 May 2016)

Remember:

*Purigen removes nitrates*. Don´t earn one problem trying to solve another by the easiest way..

Purigen is not that miracle thing people said. If you have a proper filter your water should be cristal.

Best regards


----------



## ian_m (17 May 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> *Purigen removes nitrates*. Don´t earn one problem trying to solve another by the easiest way..


No it doesn't.  It removes mainly nitrogenous organics. Please RTFM.


----------



## Paulo Soares (17 May 2016)

> Purigen® controls ammonia, nitrites and nitrates by removing nitrogenous organic waste that would otherwise release these harmful compounds



Absolutely right. My apologies. 

Thanks Ian


----------



## zozo (17 May 2016)

It highly depends on your tank setup in hardware.. I have such a 100ml bag in a 110 liter tank.. Probably about 90 liters effectively.. But i got a lot of Mopani wood in there, this wood leaches massive amounts of tanines. Way more and longer than expected.. After 3 months doing big waterchanges didn't help much i went for purigen.. I see the bag described as suitable for 250 liters and 6 months, turn coffee brown in less then 6 weeks and still the water is stained today.. It got better after 3 moths of use but already cleaned the bag 3 times.


----------



## Fran (17 May 2016)

Hi thanks for the replies guys. I should have said my tank is 200L. There are two good size pieces of redmoor. Having researched this product a bit more I really need to know if I should get the 100ml or 200ml bag. Its quite a costly product so I just want to get what I need. Cheers.


----------



## alto (17 May 2016)

Check around - it's much more economical to purchase "The Bag" & Purigen  ... or maybe not anymore, just looked at local shop pricing & Purigen in the bottle has gone up a lot  

For convenience I'd go with 2 x 100ml bag & just switch it out regularly/recharge ...it does better when cleaned before completely exhausted, also you can get some "dumping" back into water column as with  any adsorptive media

Take the time to read the Seachem FAQ (& any Notes) on Purigen



> *Caution: some slime coat products may permanently foul Purigen® and render regeneration difficult*.


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 May 2016)

alto said:


> Check around - it's much more economical to purchase "The Bag" & Purigen  ... or maybe not anymore, just looked at local shop pricing & Purigen in the bottle has gone up a lot
> 
> For convenience I'd go with 2 x 100ml bag & just switch it out regularly/recharge ...it does better when cleaned before completely exhausted, also you can get some "dumping" back into water column as with  any adsorptived media
> 
> Take the time to read the Seachem FAQ (& any Notes) on Purigen


I agree at first I would leave the bag in for months much better to regenerate in bleach after a couple of months quickly goes back to the creamy white colour,use to bags to changes having one to put in and clean the other in your own time


----------

